# Bergamont Virus Spyder Race XT/LX mit vielen Neuteilen



## MaddinSH (4. Juni 2012)

Klasse Bergamont Hardtrail aus den 90ern im schrillen Design, aufpoliert mit vielen Neuteilen! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bergamont-Virus-Race-Shimano-XT-LX-NEU-NEUAUFBAU-Retro-Liebhaber-Stuck-/221040894552?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item3377106258


----------

